# Types of Wood



## Graybeard (Jul 18, 2012)

IMO my favorite wood to work with is cherry. It's tight grained, finishes nicely, and is pleasant to turn. My least favorite is white oak. It's open grain cracks easily and is difficult for me to finish nicely.

What about you?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 18, 2012)

Green mesquite is my favorite. It's extremely stable. You can even stop pith check with a little CA.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 18, 2012)

Walnut, but in reality it always seems to be the wood I am working with at the time is my favorite.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2012)

There's not much I don't like, but I'd probably have to say manzanita burl… I love the coloring and the odd shapes create some interesting voids.


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the favorite that I have turned so far is the wood from a pear (fruit) tree. It was really smooth turning, even dry, and finished really nicely.


----------



## kfuknives (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh....Im not sure! My tastes are different because I work on a smaller scale than most of you. I initially started with the Aussie burls but have grown to love curly and woods that changed with the light. I guess my favorite so far are QS White Oak, Feathered Crotch Walnut, Spalted Avocado and Red Mallee Burl
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012152.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/002-3.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/557192732_tp.jpg
The bottom middle one
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_0993.jpg
http://i929.Rule #2/albums/ad132/mabowden14/chrisknives001-1.jpg
http://i929.Rule #2/albums/ad132/mabowden14/P1011865.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice pictures- I did not think of pictures


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Indian rosewood is my favorite for stability and finish. I think old growth ERC for figured wow factor.



Did you mean Euc Joe? It sure looks like it in the pic. I love that wood too. But the stuff around here is anything but stable. Boards tend to look like fried bacon when they dry


----------

